# garden furniture



## devonwoody (9 Jun 2013)

I have two laboratory iroko boards around 7ft x 30" x 1 1/4" thick.

I must get round to using them whilst I still have the strength to lift one up to a saw table!!! :wink: 

I want to make a nice garden table with a traditional octagonal design. I think there is enough timber on those boards but over the years I have never been able to get my hands on a fashionable design and plans. 

Has anyone got anything they can share with me?


----------



## Spindle (9 Jun 2013)

Hi

Didn't Norm make one on New Yankey Workshop? 

Regards Mick


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (9 Jun 2013)

He did...last weel the show aired had him making the classic hexagonal outdoor table with cross braced legs. If you go on to youtube and search for the new yankee workshop and outdoor table or some similar combo of words you'll probably find it. Pretty much all the NYW episodes have been uploaded to Youtube...very handy.


----------



## fluffflinger (9 Jun 2013)

If I'm looking for inspiration I just google what I'm looking for and search images. It's quick easy and does throw up some inspiring ideas.


----------

